# Anyone hiring in Swansea/Carmarthen Area?



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

I understand that this is probably worthy of being called a long shot, but I would be interested to know if any pro detailers in the locality are looking for an apprentice/lacky. I have my own IT support business which I setup after being made redundant in 2008. The business is run from home and have a steady income from this, but given just about all my work is done remotely and out of hours, I am looking for something to get me out of the house. CV and references can be provided on request should anyone feel they may find an extra pair of hands useful. Full or part time though ideally at least 1 day a week. 

Having been through the joy of redundnacy I have very little dignity so will happily be the company pad washer, tea maker, and general s**t shoveller! 

Feel free to drop me a PM if you think you can help


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Best of luck with finding something. An assistant can be very handy on a big Detail!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

never let your dignity feel down mate , people can say knock or do anything , but if you keep your dignity up and feel positive about anything you do youll get there in the end .
as for work , this time of the year its going to be hard , but keep trying and hopefully something will come up .


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Good luck Mate .. Admire your initiative .....


----------

